# Ear cropping care question



## D-Rock

Was wanting to know some more on if i should tape them up? or any thing i had to do to make sure that they wont fall. i had them cropped on monday the 9th. the doctor put her on 2 pain pills, a ointment and pet-cal. he said the calcium in the pet-cal should be enough to make them stand but i just wanted to make sure.


----------



## BedlamBully

It looks like they are standing okay, her white ear looks off, like they didn't shape it right. Any chance of getting a side view of that ear.
Also trim that puppies nails!


----------



## D-Rock

when i took her to the vet last week for her shots he was like that was a good length on the nails i thought they were a little long myself. she get fixed up tonight tho thanks.... there is some side pics and also one from before she had them cropped and i was thinking that the fold in it had somting to do with how it turned out???


----------



## BedlamBully

It could just be the stitches making it look weird and its probably still swollen, that pic of her laying down looks okay. Often in crop the very tip of the ear will curl in a little bit.


----------



## NesOne

the left ear is doing exactly what my boy's ear did. At the 3 week mark (after the stitches are out) you can ask them to tape the ear downwards toward her cheek. By taping it down, it will force the cartilage on her head to "straighten" out. It only took 1 week of it being taped like that for my boy's ear to start looking right. Also, you can ask Lil Locz Red Nose, she did it with her pup.

Here's what my dog's looked like:










You can see at the base of his head where it bends, and looks like yours has the same thing.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i dont think you should tape them... let them heal right now... i would wait AT LEAST a week after the stiches are removed... how old is she.... i got kenyas ears done at 10wks, and she had the same problem. the way her ears folded, the ended up floppin over her head. but one night of taping and they have been standin ever since. but IMO i recommend waiting a week after her eares heal

edit: ahahah Nesone, i was just writing when u posted lol.... yeah mine looked like his but both ears ended up floppiong.... heres a pic


----------



## smith family kennels

I have never taped ears myself. I took dixie's ears after the stitches were out and massaged and played with them everyday. I used vasoline and shaped them the way I wanted about 3 times a day for 15 20 mins. One ear wanted to wade up so to my fingers and vasoline and stretched it between my fingers while massaging it and shaping it the way I wanted it. Im a little ole fashion.


----------



## D-Rock

Thanks for all the help. She is a little over 14 weeks old. Do you think they should be covered up in any way, or just left open with the ointment?


----------



## smith family kennels

left open it heals better


----------



## American_Pit13

smith family kennels said:


> I have never taped ears myself. I took dixie's ears after the stitches were out and massaged and played with them everyday. I used vasoline and shaped them the way I wanted about 3 times a day for 15 20 mins. One ear wanted to wade up so to my fingers and vasoline and stretched it between my fingers while massaging it and shaping it the way I wanted it. Im a little ole fashion.


:goodpost: I am with her thats the way to go.


----------



## reddoggy

Raven, still drugged up.....










And the next morning.....










Healed with no tape and taped for two weeks to stand straight.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

how are ur pups ears standing?


----------



## American_Pit13

reddoggy said:


> Raven, still drugged up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh that so sad looking lol.. Poor guy. I am so glad my dogs never seemed to notice they had their ears done If they gave sad faces I would feel sooo bad.


----------



## manuelcjr1

Does anyone have a photo of how to tape the ear toward the cheek or how it will look or what tape ? my pup has had the stitches off for a week tommorow and one ear is falling in alittle.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

manuelcjr1 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of how to tape the ear toward the cheek or how it will look or what tape ? my pup has had the stitches off for a week tommorow and one ear is falling in alittle.


hey!!! i dont have a picture. i will be creating a thread on this topic becuz it seems alot of people are having this crop issue... but i posted instructions on this thread of how to take ears downward...

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11102-taping-ears-down.html


----------



## manuelcjr1

Thanks. that thread helped a lot. After one day my pups ears are standing straight and bending down and back how they are supposed to as well.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

manuelcjr1 said:


> Thanks. that thread helped a lot. After one day my pups ears are standing straight and bending down and back how they are supposed to as well.


yay i glad i could help!!! yeah kenya had this issue, and then they completely flopped on her head  but after one night of taping them, they have stood perfect ever since.


----------



## butlerboy

So u are saying the pup will go out of it..


----------



## SHARON MOYA

You can clearly see the crease in the pup's ear before the ear crop. No surprise the ear folded over after being cropped. 

For my own pups, I just wait until the crease goes away as they get older before I crop. Usually the ear will settle outwards (or stand straight up) and the crease will go away as the ear gets bigger and heavier. Then I crop them and don't need to tape. 

If I can't wait, I put stays in the ear that are curled outward, to push out the crease. Usually it's just two pieces of molefoam glued together with a paper clip between them. I glue the molefoam into the ear and then just bend it over. This way the "fixing" process can begin even while stitches are in...


----------

